# Favorite TV shows



## koreancuber (Jun 16, 2010)

I watched some american tv shows (heroes, numbers, Spartacus: Blood and Sand), but I can't choose which one to watch next.... so.. what's your favorite TV show(s)?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm LOST. <3


----------



## Stefan (Jun 16, 2010)

Lost.


----------



## Samania (Jun 16, 2010)

The legen.. wait for it... DAIRY! How I met your mother 

Barney Stinson <33

edit: *Cough* avy* cough*


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

Breaking Bad.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I'm LOST. <3



O_O

DON'T WORRY WE'LL FIND YOU


----------



## Anthony (Jun 16, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lost.



Oh Stefan, how I love you so.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

Samania said:


> The legen.. wait for it... DAIRY! How I met your mother



+1!


----------



## shelley (Jun 16, 2010)

HIMYM is good, but thread needs more Arrested Development.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 16, 2010)

JPod. Best show ever.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 16, 2010)

HIMYM and The Big Bang Theory <3


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention House.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 16, 2010)

Supernatural makes me happy inside. So does South Park.


----------



## Erdos (Jun 16, 2010)

In order of most to least liked shows I watch:
Community
Psych
The Office
30 Rock
Chuck
Parks and Recration
Modern Family
IASiPhilly
Dexter
House
Supernatural
Castle
Big Bang Theory
Breaking Bad
Mentalist

I also watch Sponge Bob like everyday, which some people think is odd.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lost!


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't heard a "Chuck" yet, so Chuck. It's entertaining to an extent.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't watch much T.V. but i guess my favorite show would be "The Simpsons"


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 16, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE M*A*S*H. But it's old. I do like LOST too.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 16, 2010)

<-------


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 16, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Lost! *The Game*



Sorry about that 


NCIS!!!!

Oh and White Collar. That show is AMAZING.


----------



## Forte (Jun 16, 2010)

I watch Jeopardy at my friend's house ):


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 16, 2010)

Gilligan's Island. 

And Pawn Stars.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 16, 2010)

Leverage?


----------



## Edmund (Jun 16, 2010)

The Office (US Version)
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
Modern Family
The Simpsons
Late Night w/ Jimmy Fallon
SNL
Lie To Me
Parenthood
Community

Absolutely love those shows!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 16, 2010)

lost for me to


----------



## Anthony (Jun 16, 2010)

Edmund said:


> The Office (US Version)



Yeah. The British version is incredibly lame (at least, if you're used to the American version).

Also, I'm glad to see we have quite a few Losties among us. <3


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jun 16, 2010)

THE SIMPSONS FTW!!!!!!!
I like mythbusters too.

I'm like addicted to the simpsons
i don't know about you but it's really funny.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 16, 2010)

Big Bang Theory
How I met Your Mother
CSI(all of them)
NCIS(both)
The Middle
All awesome or funny.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > The Office (US Version)
> ...


Ricky Gervais is a really funny guy but for some reason it really isn't entertaining, or at least not nearly as entertaining as the US version.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't have television anymore, but I like mythbusters and Big Bang Theory.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 16, 2010)

Wait, wait, wait, is this about current shows on TV? cause if we're talking about show no longer on air then sienfeld should have been mentioned years ago


----------



## bobso2 (Jun 16, 2010)

Just watch Phineas & Ferb

They are amazing!

(no I'm not younger than 15)


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 16, 2010)

Doctor Who, both as the older series and new. Seriously, I'm addicted. I have, as of yesterday, watched every episode ever made. The old series was really remarkably well done considering the special effects available. The new one is...a little lacking in plot but still my favorite nonetheless.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 16, 2010)

Simpsons


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2010)

Two and a Half Men.
Big Band Theory.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 16, 2010)

The Big Bang Theory, Simpsons, Office (US), House, NCIS. How I Met Your Mother was funny but I stopped watching it because it was on at a bad time. One day I'll 'buy' it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 16, 2010)

Futurama. fullstop.


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 16, 2010)

Lost, The Simpsons, Family Guy, and HOUSE!!!


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lyxfällan.

Of all time? Percy Tårar.

American? Six Feet Under.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 16, 2010)

Supernatural right now.


----------



## coinman (Jun 16, 2010)

I missed so many episodes of Band of Brothers and Lost, i think i will buy them some time.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 16, 2010)

I watch TV once a week and that only for Bear Grylls. 
I do watch Supernatual if it's on, Simpsons is good but I haven't watched it in ages.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't watch much TV now. But when I do, I like:

The X-Files
Battlestar Galatica
The Simpsons
Southpark


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > The Office (US Version)
> ...




It's a different show. The humour is more subtle.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 16, 2010)

Big bang theory
How I met your mother
Doctor who
Star trek
The IT crowd
Heroes


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 16, 2010)

supernatural, lost and the big bang theory looks fun. anymore good sci-fi shows out there?


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 16, 2010)

scrubs
it's AWSUM


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 16, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Doctor Who, both as the older series and new. Seriously, I'm addicted. I have, as of yesterday, watched every episode ever made. The old series was really remarkably well done considering the special effects available. The new one is...a little lacking in plot but still my favorite nonetheless.


Where do you watch Doctor Who


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> supernatural, lost and the big bang theory looks fun. anymore good sci-fi shows out there?



I heard Flashforward is interesting.


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't watch tv that often any more but I liked Burn Notice and Mythbusters.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 16, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > supernatural, lost and the big bang theory looks fun. anymore good sci-fi shows out there?
> ...



YEAH supernatural is one of my faves. I used to like Smallville but its way to complicated for me now. Lol big bang theory is just too funny. but it doesnt come on in any of my channels so I have to keep finding rapidshare files or something


----------



## Kian (Jun 16, 2010)

Seinfeld, Arrested Development, The Office, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 16, 2010)

Series I like(d, at the time) a lot, in no particular order:

House / Blackadder / A bit of Fry and Laurie (I know Laurie from waaaay before House)
Bottom
The Office (The original UK series was ground breaking)
24
Lost
Prison Break
The Big Bang theory
Seinfeld
Scrubs
South Park
Simpsons (especially Treehouse of horror eps)
Smurfs
Curb your enthousiasm
The A-Team
Knight Rider
MASH
Die Sendung mit der Maus
Pumuckel
Krtek (little mole)
battle star Galactica (the orginal)

Yeah, I'm getting old allright


----------



## Owen (Jun 16, 2010)

Gilligan's Island maybe? Possibly Mythbusters, or that other show, the one that's weird.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 16, 2010)

Glee.

This thread is 6 pages long and I've seen no mention of Glee. For shame.


----------



## Erdos (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't find Mythbusters at all credible. To me, they drastically misuse the scientific method in a way that allows people to believe their experiments actually make significant conclusions.

Oh, and yes for Arrested Development. That's got to be my favorite all-time show.


----------



## lachose (Jun 17, 2010)

I watch every new episodes of (in order of preference) : 
Chuck
The IT Crowd
How I Met Your Mother
Weeds
Desperate Housewives
The Big Bang Theory

In old show, I watch Spin City.
And I'm watching Dexter and Kaamelott (a funny French show and that's hard to find a good French show ) but I haven't already see all the episodes.
Also, I watch sometimes The Simpsons (on French TV) because I haven't follow all the seasons.
I liked Better Off Ted but this show was stopped recently. Too bad 
I tried to watch Glee but I didn't find it funny or interesting.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 17, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> Glee.
> 
> This thread is 6 pages long and I've seen no mention of Glee. For shame.



:fp

I really see no appeal for this show, why do people like it? 

I prefer to watch heroes, HIMYM, scrubs, FlashForward, Supernatural to name but a few.


----------



## Samania (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> gavnasty said:
> 
> 
> > Glee.
> ...



Me too, I've only seen the episode where Neil Patrick Harris was on there. Other than that, I couldn't understand anything or how it was so funny and entertaining.


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 21, 2010)

Seinfeld is the greatest tv show of all time..But is a show about nothing..here are some good shows with plots:

LOST
Supernatural
Dexter
Rescue Me
Arrested Development
Curb Your Enthusiasm (about nothing like Seinfeld but nevertheless amazing)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 21, 2010)

Man it took until page 5 to mention Burn Notice! I'm apalled!

In no particular order:
Burn Notice
House
NCIS
NCIS: LA
White Collar
Human Target
Chuck
The Mentalist
Leverage
Lie To Me
Dexter

My favorites are Burn Notice, Dexter, House, and NCIS (original). I'm trying to get into NCIS:LA more but it's just not quite as good (but still decent enough I suppose), and The Mentalist I recently got into watching. Chuck is humorous enough. For the most part, these shows aren't all on the same season schedule, so it makes it easy to keep track of them. I might have missed a few in there somewhere.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 21, 2010)

Doctor Who


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 21, 2010)

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
Lost
The Office (US [British version kinda sucks imho])
Arrested Development


----------



## DT546 (Jun 21, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> HIMYM and The Big Bang Theory <3


i love thursdays


----------



## anthonyc53 (Jun 21, 2010)

how i met your mother
entourage 
the big bang theory
and the office


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 3, 2011)

i hope it is ok to revive this thread.

I watched HIMYM seasons 1-5 in just 3 weeks! lol
I also like:

house
terra nova
the simpsons
chuck
nikita

edit:
THE WALKING DEAD! argh! how did I forget that?!


----------



## RTh (Nov 3, 2011)

I watch:

House MD.
Dexter.
Fringe.
The Walking Dead.
The Big Bang Theory.
How I Met Your Mother.
Breaking Bad.

And have been watching House since it started, 8 years ago, though I began watching it in Spanish but soon changed to English.


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 3, 2011)

Prison Break
Blackadder
The Tudors
Monty Python's Flying Circus
True Blood
SHERLOCK
Rome
The Mentalist
Boardwalk Empire
Lie to Me
GAME OF THRONES
Dexter
THE WALKING DEAD
FIREFLY
Doctor Who
The Big Bang Theory

I would go onto cartoons and anime but my list is already pretty long... 



The Bloody Talon said:


> I watched HIMYM seasons 1-5 in just 3 weeks! lol


 
I caught up with the four and a half seasons of Big Bang Theory in 5 days. x)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 3, 2011)

Glee
X-Factor
Pretty Little Liars
Big Brother
Amazing Race


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 3, 2011)

TV Burp


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 3, 2011)

American Pickers


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 3, 2011)

mythbusters is all you need


----------

